# What is it about dirty laundry?



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

That the doggies like so much?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico likes to jump on the FRESH CLEAN laundry that just came out of the dryer..... that is untill it cools off.....lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine are awful, they like dirty laundry specifically underwear and socks...I always find several pairs of my underwear in Bryco's crate


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

lol mine are the same..god knows where they hide the socks coz i have a drawer full of odd pairs


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Maggi my non-chi loves dirty laundry. She loves to roll around in it. Silly girl!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Mine are awful, they like dirty laundry specifically underwear and socks...I always find several pairs of my underwear in Bryco's crate


ROFL!!! This was the "clean" dirty laundry. Mine love socks and undies too


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Rofl!!!! Too cute


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Mine go crazy for clean laundry out of the dryer too!
This is the sweetest picture, such pretty girls. How is Addys paw?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Mine go crazy for clean laundry out of the dryer too!
> This is the sweetest picture, such pretty girls. How is Addys paw?


Awww...thanks Katy  Addy's paw is better. She is still favoring it but not as much as yesterday. She was running today which is a good thing


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

so cute. Elmo is the same. He loves sitting on dirty washing.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I think they like anything that smells like us. Kali always needs one of Dave's recently worn undershirts when he goes out of town. She sleeps with her sweet little face on it, and carries it into the living room, where she lies on the dog bed with the t-shirt and looks at his empty recliner.


----------



## Lace914 (Mar 23, 2011)

I actually discovered a stock pile of dirty socks and shirts that my little guy had been hiding under a blanket yesterday! 
I couldn't even say anything about it though... He just looked at me like "Look what I did, Mommy!" Too cute!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> Awww...thanks Katy  Addy's paw is better. She is still favoring it but not as much as yesterday. She was running today which is a good thing


Good! Sounds like she is on the mend


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja rips the crotches out of my underwear! I've had to throw out tons some only worn once  no matter where I hide them he digs them out! He knows it bad too when i pick
Them up he runs with his tail between his legs l


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what sweet girls you have how old is baby lacey and how much does she weigh shes tiny thanks


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Bella loves dirty socks! UGH!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi what sweet girls you have how old is baby lacey and how much does she weigh shes tiny thanks


Lacey is 23 weeks and weighs 1lb 14 oz. She looks really tiny next to Addy...and Addy isnt very big either...she is 5 1/2 pounds.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> Lacey is 23 weeks and weighs 1lb 14 oz. She looks really tiny next to Addy...and Addy isnt very big either...she is 5 1/2 pounds.


Omg she still is SO small Kristy, its nuts! She is such a healthy looking girl, too. Can not believe she is already almost 6 months old.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Omg she still is SO small Kristy, its nuts! She is such a healthy looking girl, too. Can not believe she is already almost 6 months old.


I know!! Its crazy!!
I had a guy come over the other day to give me an estimate on some work we need done to the house. When I opened the door....Lacey also greeted him. The look on his face was priceless when he saw her He was in shock at how tiny she was. It was too funny!! Even tho she is so little...she acts just like a regular dog


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> I know!! Its crazy!!
> I had a guy come over the other day to give me an estimate on some work we need done to the house. When I opened the door....Lacey also greeted him. The look on his face was priceless when he saw her He was in shock at how tiny she was. It was too funny!! Even tho she is so little...she acts just like a regular dog


Somehow I doubt she will make it anywhere near 4 lbs as an adult LOL. Not at this point! I mean I guess I have no clue, but it looks like at 6 months she may be just over 2 lb, I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't make it to quite 3 lbs? shes so cute, I adore her!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Somehow I doubt she will make it anywhere near 4 lbs as an adult LOL. Not at this point! I mean I guess I have no clue, but it looks like at 6 months she may be just over 2 lb, I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't make it to quite 3 lbs? shes so cute, I adore her!


Yeah...I am beginning to think she wont get no bigger than 2 1/2 pounds  She has been consistently charting between 2 and 2 1/2. She is a sweetheart! Her personality is just blooming now!


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

i dunno what it is about dirty laundry (or stinky feet). 
Sissy loves to lick my feet which i can claim don't smell that good after walking but she loves it. 
She also loves to play tug of war with MY socks and just yesterday she went 
into the pile of dirty laundry and amoung my mom and dad's sock she picks out mine. lol. smart dog. lol.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my! Roxy loves undies and socks too! Gross! But, I'm glad I'm not the only one with a dirty laundry lover!  And I can't believe Lacey is so tiny!!! She is SO cute. I just adore her markings. I bet she's so fun to be around!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww they are so cute!!!


----------

